# Bo-Se dosage



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

What is the dosage for Bo-Se? I have from the vet- 3cc per 100#. I have read 1 cc per 40#. And how much does a newborn kid get? 

Our last few years have been pretty lousy for hay- so I have been trying to make up for the lack of nutrition, but, we are very Selenium deficient and the vet suggested Bo-Se 2 weeks before kidding. I just don't want to over dose anyone. Thanks.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Per tennessee meat Goat


> Pregnant does usually receive injections four to six weeks before kidding, and bucks usually are vaccinated twice a year. Adult dosage of BoSe is 2-1/2 cc per 100 lbs bodyweight given IM. It is critical that producers understand that selenium supplements must be determined and supervised by your veterinarian because selenium levels vary widely across the USA.


Karen mentioned on here 1/4 cc for nigie babies and 1/2 cc for standard kids


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You might want to ask vet if the dose has changed cause we give it at the 1cc per 40 rate.
If I think they need it Boer newborns get 1/2 cc.
If you have smaller breed you might go with 1/4 cc.


----------



## Bradmar (Feb 20, 2014)

I just came from vet and bought Bose . I live in NW Ohio and have Boers and he said to give 1 cc per 20 lbs


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

nancy d said:


> You might want to ask vet if the dose has changed cause we give it at the 1cc per 40 rate.
> If I think they need it Boer newborns get 1/2 cc.
> If you have smaller breed you might go with 1/4 cc.


This is what I do as well.


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

I give 1cc per 40lbs as well. I also give standard kids 1/2cc too.


Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## VeeKayEff (Jan 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## FullMoonFarm-Ky (Jan 15, 2014)

Searched this topic as I am administering my first shots of BoSe to my first 3 does who are 1-2 months out. Kinda nervous now... as my vet suggested 5cc per 100 lbs, which is drastically different to what has been mentioned here. 

Should I follow my Vets a advice, Undershoot and follow the 1cc per 40 lbs rule of thumb, or just use the selenium/vitamin gel I just got from Jeffers?

One good thing... my vet isn't stingy with BoSe at all. They offered to sell me a bottle, without me even having a formal appointment with the vet!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

It seems that there is as many different dosages for goats as there are goats themselves! 
I finally went with the 1 cc per 37# (Split the difference between 1cc per 33# and 1cc per 40#!)
along with the vitamin E gel cap cut and squirted on their tongue. 

If you are doubtful, go with what you are most comfortable with. If your vet is knowledgeable about goats and 
nutritional needs, follow their advice. Each part of the country has different nutrient deficiencies, so what works for one
person may not for someone in a neighboring state.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I like to under dose it. I will give my mature Does/bucks 2cc's SQ.
I am afraid of overdosing so never go full strength on it to be safe.
They also get loose salt and minerals free choice in their diet so, that is more of it they get.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> I like to under dose it. I will give my mature Does/bucks 2cc's SQ.
> I am afraid of overdosing so never go full strength on it to be safe.
> They also get loose salt and minerals free choice in their diet so, that is more of it they get.


I just started to give mine boss this year and that's how I'm doing it too. I'm not sure if it's enough, guess we will see when they kid but it makes me feel better. 
When I called the vet about checking out one of my does who wouldn't settle she said 1 per 40 as well, but then again the other info she gave me was just flat out stupid so not thinking she's all that smart lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I get kind of worried about doses also. Different all over from what I hear and how do I know what I need by what I feed my animals also. I decided to use the selenium jell from Jeffers and I got the loose selenium from Caprine supply and leave it out free choice. They rarely touch it. Also have a good loose mineral and kelp out. So far I have not seen any signs of a problem with lack of selenium so hopefully that stays the same. If I see a baby that acts weak at all I give them a little of the jell.


----------

